# What is this dish called?



## mark76 (Nov 1, 2014)

I'm testing my knives on good food today. Potatoes, carrots and onions. What do you call a stew with these ingredients in English? It is called "hutspot" in Dutch. Hodgepodge sounds similar, but is it the same?


----------



## Timthebeaver (Nov 1, 2014)

Yes, _hotchpotch_


----------



## Von blewitt (Nov 1, 2014)

It's nearly bubble and squeak 
http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bubble_and_squeak


----------



## mark76 (Nov 2, 2014)

Tim, when I look up Hotchpotch recipes, I get recipes for soup. This is a potatoe stew.


----------



## riba (Nov 2, 2014)

I'd argue against stew, as there is no gravy. The dish is boiled and mashed, not subsequently shortly fried as with bubble and squeak.
I'd probably describe it as a mash.


----------



## Dardeau (Nov 2, 2014)

It's not being fried is an easily corrected oversight.


----------



## riba (Nov 2, 2014)

Dardeau said:


> It's not being fried is an easily corrected oversight.



Hehehe


----------



## Timthebeaver (Nov 2, 2014)

Mashed carrot/potato (also sometimes swede) is called hotchpotch. Can also mean a (lamb) stew made with miscellaneous vegetables (similar to the Welsh Cawl.....mmmmm.....Cawl...)

Bubble and squeak can be a lot of things, but the cornerstones are cabbage and potato. Fried together with smoked bacon in bacon fat it's one of my favourite dishes, the epitome of simple but brilliant.

Now i've been inspired to make Cawl.


----------



## TB_London (Nov 2, 2014)

Mmmm cawl


----------



## MontezumaBoy (Nov 3, 2014)

+1 now you have me Mmmmmmm as well ... been a some time since I made a 'proper one' ... but hey next weekend sounds like a plan! thx for the nudge!


TB_London said:


> Mmmm cawl


----------



## Castalia (Nov 5, 2014)

Wikipedia provides further inspiration, including hutspot:


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_potato_dishes


----------



## mark76 (Nov 5, 2014)

Castalia said:


> Wikipedia provides further inspiration, including hutspot:
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_potato_dishes



Yes you're right. It provides inspiration. Thanx!

But unfortunately there is only one stew (without gravy) with carrots there and that's... hutspot. :laugh: It even mentions it is Dutch. Which I can confirm. 

Wiktionary defines hotchpotch (http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/hotchpotch) as well as hodgepodge. My conclusion from that, as well as from this discussion, is that Americans should learn how to make hutspot and English should make their hotchpotch with less water :lol2: .


----------

